# Sage DB Steam Nozzle Wrench



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

The wrench that came with the machine is all well and good but the flimsy walls deflect when trying to undo the nozzle. So I came up with the attached. Printed from PETG, seems to work well and would fit other nozzles that are 15 mm in diameter and 14 mm A/F.


----------

